# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermenilerle Türklerin tarihlerinin kesiştiği nokta

## ceydaaa

ermeni.jpgTürkiye içinde bulunduğu jeopolitik ve jeostratejik konum dolayısıyla tüm dünyanın dikkatini çeken bir ülkedir. Asya ve Avrupa kıtaları arasında bir köprüdür, Karadeniz'i Akdeniz'e bağlayan boğazlara sahiptir, Ortaasya, Ortadoğu ve Kafkasya'daki doğal enerji kaynaklarının kesiştiği bir noktadadır. Geçmişte Osmanlı İmparatorluğu, günümüzde ise Türkiye Cumhuriyeti bu kritik konumu nedeniyle çeşitli ülkelerin ilgi alanı olmuş, plan ve entrikaların hedefi haline gelmiştir. Türkiye üzerindeki planlarını uygulamak isteyen ülkeler, bu hedeflerine ulaşmak için türlü yollara başvurmuşlardır. Osmanlı imparatorluğu içinde huzur içinde yaşayan azınlıkları yönetim aleyhinde kışkırtmış, kendi hedeflerini gerçekleştirmek için onları kullanmışlardır. Ermeniler de bu halklardan biridir. Özellikle de Rusya ve İngiltere Ermenileri kendi hedefleri uğrunda bir piyon gibi kullanmışlardır.

Ancak asırlardır süregelen Türk-Ermeni ilişkilerini, sadece 1. Dünya Savaşı yıllarındaki kısa dönem çerçevesinde değerlendirmek çok sağlıklı olmaz. Çünkü Ermenilerle Türklerin dostlukları bin yıl öncesine kadar uzanmaktadır.

Bugün Ermenilerin öne sürdükleri sözde soykırım senaryosunun temeli Doğu Anadolu topraklarının Ermeni anayurdu olduğu iddiasına dayanmaktadır. Buna senaryoya göre Türkler, Selçuklular ve Osmanlılar ile başlayarak Ermeni topraklarını işgal etmişler ve her zaman zulmetmişlerdir. Hatta bu zulüm hala devam etmektedir. Ancak Türk-Ermeni ortak tarihini incelemek bu iddiaların tamamen asılsız olduğunu delilleriyle ortaya koymaktadır. Üstelik Ermeni halkının da 1. Dünya Savaşı'na kadar böyle bir iddiası olmamıştır. Öncelikle, Doğu Anadolu topraklarının Ermeni anayurdu olduğu iddiası tarihi gerçekleri yansıtmamaktadır. Ermenilerin bir zamanlar toplu olarak oturdukları bölge tarihin kaydettiği dönemlerde MÖ 521'den 344'e kadar bir Pers vilâyeti, 344'den 215'e kadar Makedonya İmparatorluğunun bir parçası, daha sonra sırasıyla Selefkitlere tâbi bir vilâyet, Roma İmparatorluğu ile Partlar arasında sık sık el değiştiren bir bölge, Sasani vilâyeti, daha sonra da bir Bizans vilâyeti olmuştur. Bu toprakların 7. yüzyıl sonlarından itibaren sahibi Emevilerdir. Onlardan sonra 10. yüzyıl sonlarına kadar Abbasilerin elinde kalmış, 10. yüzyılın sonlarına doğru Anadolu'nun tamamına Bizans İmparatorluğu yeniden hakim olmuştur. 10, yüzyıldan itibaren de bölgeye Türkler gelmişlerdir. Ermeniler çok eski tarihlerden beri bölgede varlığı devam eden, medeni ve kadim bir millettir. Ancak tarih boyunca çeşitli egemenlikler altında yaşamış, hiçbir zaman bağımsız ve sürekli bir devlete sahip olamamışlardır. Dolayısıyla Doğu Anadolu'nun bir Ermeni anayurdu olduğu iddiası gerçeklerle örtüşmemektedir. Bu husus Ermeni tarihçi Kevork Aslan'ın şu sözleriyle de doğrulanmaktadır:

"Ermeniler derebeylikler halinde yaşamışlardır. Birbirlerine vatan hisleriyle bağlı değildirler. Aralarında siyasi bağlar yoktur. Yalnızca yaşadıkları derebeyliklere bağlıdırlar. Vatanseverlikleri de bu nedenle bölgeseldir. Birbirleriyle bağlarını siyasi ilişkiler değil, dilleri ve dinleri oluşturur." 1

Ermeniler en büyük zulmü Bizans İmparatorluğunun yönetimi altında yaşarken görmüşlerdir. Bu konu ile tarihçiler tarafından da sıkça dile getirilmiştir. Ünlü Ermeni tarihçisi ve aynı zamanda Urfalı olan Mateos halkın buralardan sürüldüğünü, evlerinden zorla çıkarıldıklarını ifade etmektedir. Mateos "İki yıl sonra (993-994) büyük Roma dükü, büyük bir ordu ile beraber Ermenilere karşı yürüdü, Hristiyanların üzerine atılıp onları kılıçtan geçirdi ve esaret altına aldı. O, zehirli bir yılan gibi her yere ölüm götürdü ve böylelikle, dinsiz milletlerin yerini tutmuş oldu" sözleriyle Bizanslıların Ermeni halkına karşı uyguladığı şiddeti dile getirmiştir.

10. yüzyıl Bizans yönetiminde iç karışıklıkların yaşandığı ve istikrarın bozulduğu bir dönemdir. İşte bu karışık dönem içinde Selçuklular Anadolu topraklarına girmişlerdir. 26 Ağustos 1071 tarihinde, Malazgirt yakınında, Van Gölü'ne yakın bir yerde Bizans İmparatorunun ordusunu bozguna uğratan Alparslan sayesinde Türkler Anadolu'ya adım atmış ve Ermenilerin çok büyük sevinç gösterileriyle karşılanmıştır. Tarihçi Mateos Selçukluların Ermenilere karşı tavrını "Melikşah'ın kalbi Hıristiyanlara karşı şefkat ve iyilikle doluydu. İsa'nın evlatlarına çok iyi davrandı. Ermeni halkına refah, barış ve mutluluk getirdi" sözleriyle ifade eder.2 Mateos, Sultan Kılıç Aslan'ın ölümünden sonra ise şunları yazmıştır:
"Kılıç Aslan'ın ölümü Hıristiyanları yasa boğmuştur. Zira bu Sultan yüksek karaterli ve hayırsever bir insandı."

Yukarıdaki ifadelerden de açıkça anlaşıldığı gibi Selçuklu Türkleri, Ermenilere çok büyük bir hoşgörü göstermiş, onların dinlerini, törelerini ve sosyal yaşantılarını korumalarını sağlamıştır. Bu anlayış, Anadolu Selçukluları döneminde de devam etmiştir. Ermeni tarihçi Asoghik'in "Ermeniler, Bizans'a olan düşmanlıkları nedeniyle, Türklerin Anadolu'ya gelmesine sevinmişler, hatta Türklere yardım etmişlerdir" şeklindeki sözleri bu gerçeği doğrulamaktadır.

Selçukluların ilerlediği topraklar, üzerinde diğer kavimlerin yanı sıra Ermenilerin de yaşadıkları Bizans topraklarıdır. Yani Selçuklular herhangi bir Ermeni devletine ya da prensliğine karşı savaşmamış, onların topraklarını ele geçirmemiş, karşılarında düşman olarak sadece Bizanslıları görmüşlerdir. Bunun dışında öne sürülecek her türlü iddia tarihi gerçekler karşısında yaşayamayacaktır. Üstelik tarih, Ermenilerin Bizans zulmüne karşı Selçukluların yanında yer aldıklarını, onlara yardım ettiklerini ortaya koymaktadır. Ortada Türk-Ermeni çatışması değil, asırlar sürecek olan bir kardeşlik yolunda atılan ilk adımlar vardır.

----------

